# Men of War: Assault Squad



## chrisbo (16. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

habe mir ggerade die neue Demo von MoW:Assault Squad gezogen. 
Pre-purchase Men of War: Assault Squad on Steam
Unter Systemvorraussetzungen (empfohlene) steht zwar nur ein c2D 2,33Ghz, aber mit meinem PDC E6500 ruckelt es phasenweise. Als GPU hab ich eine 8800GS, die sollte kein Problem darstellen. Schon MoW war ja teilweise beschissen programmiert. 

Hat jemand das gleich Problem?


----------



## wiley (17. Februar 2011)

moin auch,

bei mir ruckelt keines der spiele aus der soldiers/MoW reihe.

dein system ist nicht ausreichend für maximales eyecandy (falls du es denn so eingestellt hast).eher medium einstellungen,kein fsaa.

der c2d e6500 und die 8800gs sind halt nicht mehr "up to date".
das hat nicht unbedingt was mit "beschissenem programieren zu tun".

die min/empf. systemvoraussetzungen sollte man nie als bare münze nehmen


----------

